# Anyone else have due date end of June



## miracle35

Hi Ladies

I found out on Friday I'm 15 weeks 2 dys, now 15 weeks 5 dys! That was my first scan and all as it should be at this stage. 

Anyone else due around the same time?
xx


----------



## beth_terri

Im due a week after you. 4th July 
xx


----------



## Wishing89

I'm 15+4 and due 29 June! Nice to see someone due close to me because everyone seems so much further in second tri! How have you been feeling? Ive been pretty lucky and been great, no sickness or anything x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm 15 weeks 5 days too - due 27th June! :wave:


----------



## mom and ttc

i am due june 30. 
anyone know the sex yet? had scn on thurday but doc sid it is too small, he wont say. i will find out jan 30 ... soooo excited :) 
how aare you girls feeling. i m sick s a dog ... on phenegran and zofran. my husband drove me to my mom 6 hrs to spent 10 dys here. cant take care of my dd. 
since i am here i am actually eating a lot!! since i can take my medication ... i eat to much, gotta slow down net week. lost 17 lbs so far. 

had 2 scans one at 8 and one at 14 w


----------



## waitinmiracle

I am due June 30th also although they say I will go early I am having identical twins don't know the sex yet hoping to find out when I go back to my ob on the 17th.


----------



## Gitlost80

Im due at the end of June. I go in for a Private Gender Scan tomorrow @ 1:15


----------



## Wishing89

I've had two scans so far, one at 6+6 and one at 11+4. Next one will be 19 weeks on 3 Feb. I'm team yellow though so won't be finding out!


----------



## amirini

Hi I'm Louise said:


> I'm 15 weeks 5 days too - due 27th June! :wave:

I'm also due June 27!! any idea what you are having yet?:happydance:


----------



## kitcat

25th June here! x


----------



## miracle35

Hey guys! So nice to know we're all due around the same time, some exactly the same! How great that we can keep up to date with scans, symptoms etc and go through it together! :thumbup:

They couldn't tell me in the scan what gender my baby is but I'll hopefully find out on 20 week scan.

They weren't overly positive after my scan though, do you think it is just them covering themselves? They kept saying everything looks as it should at this stage of pregnancy and they see nothing of concern, but things could change at the 20 week scan?? I guess they have to be like that. Still, I'm very pleased all seemed fine so far!

How are you all feeling? My sickness has passed but I feel so bloated and full an uncomfortable now. Very tired too, I thought the 2nd trimester brought with it more energy??!! Lol. xx


----------



## miracle35

Hi I'm Louise said:


> I'm 15 weeks 5 days too - due 27th June! :wave:

We're exactly the same Louise! Nice to meet you! 20 week scan soon!xx


----------



## Boo44

I'm 15+3 and due 29th June! Had scan at exactly 12 weeks. We're on team yellow, have scan on Feb 15th. Have been really sick which is much better now but am very bloated and still really tired in fact just fell asleep for 2hrs on the sofa after work! Am definitely waiting for the blooming bit to kick in!!

Nice to meet all of you end of June friends! Xx


----------



## Jo20072007

I'm 25th June  x


----------



## SnowGal

I'm June 28th. Is anyone else starting to show? I dont look pregnant yet, but my pants sure dont fit! Still have a few days of sickness a week, along with some headachs...


----------



## shortymama

I'm due June 26. :) I should find out the gender on January 26!


----------



## shortymama

SnowGal said:


> I'm June 28th. Is anyone else starting to show? I dont look pregnant yet, but my pants sure dont fit! Still have a few days of sickness a week, along with some headachs...

I have been showing for a week or two, but this is my 2nd pregnancy and I feel like I am showing a lot sooner than with my first.


----------



## mamas_melon

I'm due June 24th! Team yellow :yellow:


----------



## Iwantababybad

June 29


----------



## babypeanut25

I'm due June 25! :D


----------



## busybee98

Hi everyone, I'm due a bit later on July 4, but still feel I can relate better to you guys because every1 else seems much farther ahead. Beth_Terri, we're do on the same day if you wanna compare notes. Have scan on Feb 21 and hoping to find out the gender. I'm totally starting to show even though it's a bit early and it's my first, oh well!


----------



## mom and ttc

shortymama said:


> SnowGal said:
> 
> 
> I'm June 28th. Is anyone else starting to show? I dont look pregnant yet, but my pants sure dont fit! Still have a few days of sickness a week, along with some headachs...
> 
> I have been showing for a week or two, but this is my 2nd pregnancy and I feel like I am showing a lot sooner than with my first.Click to expand...

Second baby, thrift pregnancy not showing


----------



## mom and ttc

Help please
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...7938-nub-skull-theory-can-you-use-please.html


----------



## amirini

I feel more energy then the first tri.. i don't know if im showing or if im just fat...but pants definatly don't fit!


----------



## Cherbare

HI! I'm due June 16th but since my last 2 were WAY late you ladies will probably go before me!! LOL I find out this Thursday what team I'm on! This time around I have no idea, my hubby thinks boy but he may just really want a boy! lol


----------



## Bats11

Mum&ttc & waitinm im also due on the 30th of June!


----------



## Mum1101

I'm due on the 27th June got my next scan on the 8th of feb can't wait


----------



## beccad

26th June for me. 16 weeks today! I'm not showing yet but I'm starting to fill out a bit around my middle. Don't really need maternity trousers yet, although my tighter jeans are too uncomfortable to wear but I can still just do them up. I think I'm just going to look fat for a while before I get a proper bump!


----------



## Bex1408

Hi
I'm due 25th June :) 20 week scan is 8th feb! Hope your all starting to feel better! I'm getting there slowly I think! X


----------



## pictureperfect

Hi ladies

I'm due 25 June with my second - already showing and already in my mat clothes, sooo much comfier than trying to squeeze into my other clothes lol.

I've got a private gender scan booked for next Tuesday [17th] - can't wait


----------



## stephanie1990

Hi everyone :hugs:

My due date is 22nd june, i think i have a little bump but at night, its massive, i look 8 months lol. 
My 20 weeks scan is on the 2nd feb and i cant wait but i did have a private gender scan on sunday and found out im on team pink!!! which had made me go on :cloud9:


----------



## anne003

Hi there :flower: i'm due on 28th June and my DS will be just over 16 months...seems like yesterday he was waking up every 2 hours, the joys of doing that all over again! :haha: x


----------



## Missmarie87

Hi I'm Louise said:


> I'm 15 weeks 5 days too - due 27th June! :wave:

Hey im due 27th june too :) x


----------



## Stevielyn

I'm due June 28th! Super excited. The morning sickness is slowly fading. I'm not sure how my energy levels are, being that i am working 12 hr shift on nights for two weeks. I do, however, feel more bloated and uncomfortable. My pants don't fit and i am gaining some weight back (lost 10 due to being sick). Maternity pants fit so much better and i don't have to unbutton them every time i need to use the bathroom! haha Glad to know that feeling bloated doesn't mean anything is wrong.


----------



## ellebob

:wave: Hi! My official EDD is now 27th June but I'm keeping my ticker on 28th because I know my dates. My next scan is on 10 Feb, hopefully LO doesn't have legs crossed!

I'm not showing (it's my first). Things are feeling a bit tighter but only recently started needing to make urgent toilet trips so obviously not pushing on my bladder too hard!


----------



## MumToBe2012

Hey! I'm due on the 19th June :) I'm 17 weeks today :)


----------



## Missmarie87

Its my first im showing a little, but i hurt from streching, my stomach doesnt like it :( i feel pressure down there think baby is moving up now,xx


----------



## MumToBe2012

I'm barely showing and I'm 17weeks :O Lol.


----------



## daisy9

I'm due 28th June :o)

Very excited and cant wait! Sickness fading now. Still pretty tired. Very sore hips and numb bum when sitting down for more than half an hour. 

I'm showing and proud :o)

Cant wait for the first kick!!

Who has started buying stuff? When are you all starting your maternity?


----------



## Stevielyn

We've got the same DD!!! I have bought a bit of things already. Have to wait a little longer for the other things, as we don't know the gender yet! I start maternity the week before my due date, if baby doesn't come out early.


----------



## Missmarie87

Ive been bought a few grows and ive bought some, i wasnt going too till my 20th scan so im not going too now 4 a while :) x


----------



## daisy9

We are having a SUPRISE! So bit difficult to buy stuff! Got some little baby grows and teddys! Can't help myself!


----------



## daisy9

I am hoping to finish on the 15th or 22nd June... depending how I feel! Then go back in Jan / Feb 2013!


----------



## annagrace

I'm the same as you, miracle! According to my last scan i'm now 15+6 (ticker's a little behind!) *not anymore - fixed!*

EDD 27th June :happydance: x


----------



## IcedQueen

Due on 26 June. Still don't know what I'm having but hoping to find out at my next scan booked for 14 Feb.


----------



## vickytoria88

I'm due 15th june


----------



## mom and ttc

i bought a bouncy chair at 12 weeks it was on sale, havent bought anything since. i have to wait what the sex is. i have a little girl who had way to much stuff, so almost no shopping it we are pink. and giant garge sale if it is blue


----------



## amirini

I Haven't bought anything as of yet.. may buy a few items if we find out the sex of the baby tommrow DH is on team pink.. but i'm just wanting a healthy baby.


----------



## miracle35

annagrace said:


> I'm the same as you, miracle! According to my last scan i'm now 15+6 (ticker's a little behind!) *not anymore - fixed!*
> 
> EDD 27th June :happydance: x

Hi AnnaGrace, we're exactly the same!! To the day! How are you feeling? What date is your 20 week scan? Mine is 6th Feb. Hope you're well x


----------



## miracle35

There is such a big group of us ladies due mid June to early July, popular time!

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow morning. Late, I know! What should I expect? Will lots of blood be taken? x


----------



## babycakes16

stephanie1990 said:


> Hi everyone :hugs:
> 
> My due date is 22nd june, i think i have a little bump but at night, its massive, i look 8 months lol.
> My 20 weeks scan is on the 2nd feb and i cant wait but i did have a private gender scan on sunday and found out im on team pink!!! which had made me go on :cloud9:

You're due the same day as me :) congrats on your little pink bundle
Yay for June babies :happydance:
:flow:


----------



## Bats11

I was going to book in for a private gender scan getting a little impatient here, but when i rang to enquire the person said its only 30% accurate before 19weeks, so im going to wait till my scan which is 3 weeks away, 1st feb. I really thought the percentage would be higher then that cause alot of women have had private gender scans at 15&16weeks & they've been told accurately, im confused!


----------



## vickytoria88

Bats11 said:


> I was going to book in for a private gender scan getting a little impatient here, but when i rang to enquire the person said its only 30% accurate before 19weeks, so im going to wait till my scan which is 3 weeks away, 1st feb. I really thought the percentage would be higher then that cause alot of women have had private gender scans at 15&16weeks & they've been told accurately, im confused!

Mine is on 1st feb too!!! Have you felt any movements yet?


----------



## amirini

I felt my first movement yesterday at exactly 16 weeks... i usally feel lil bubbles here and there before, but i wasnt sure. Yesterday i felt a definate kick.. i feeling like being poked from the inside... could not have been anything else. 
I Have booked for a private gender scan on the 14th ..my new OBGYN didnt give me one on my 16 week visit so we have to look elsewhere


----------



## Bats11

vickytoria88 said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> I was going to book in for a private gender scan getting a little impatient here, but when i rang to enquire the person said its only 30% accurate before 19weeks, so im going to wait till my scan which is 3 weeks away, 1st feb. I really thought the percentage would be higher then that cause alot of women have had private gender scans at 15&16weeks & they've been told accurately, im confused!
> 
> Mine is on 1st feb too!!! Have you felt any movements yet?Click to expand...

I did feel the funny fluttery, bubbly thing but only once last week & thats it.

How about you?


----------



## Bats11

amarini & victoria do you guys have a feeling about the gender you think your having? Well vicktoria you & i will know on the same day!! Dont forget to come back & post.

Amarini i cant wait to start feeling movement! Its so special.


----------



## amirini

Bats11 said:


> amarini & victoria do you guys have a feeling about the gender you think your having? Well vicktoria you & i will know on the same day!! Dont forget to come back & post.
> 
> Amarini i cant wait to start feeling movement! Its so special.

Its very special and it made me jump it was so stong and weird to feel a lil one moving inside you..I always felt like i was having a boy.. but im being persuaded to think maybe it could be a girl .. Hopefully we will know Tommrow morning!:happydance:


----------



## Bats11

Amirini im tninking another girl for us & there have been so many ladies on here expecting baby girls in June, so it wont surprise me at all.

All the best with your scan, hope baby co-operates for you.


----------



## amirini

Bats11 said:


> Amirini im tninking another girl for us & there have been so many ladies on here expecting baby girls in June, so it wont surprise me at all.
> 
> All the best with your scan, hope baby co-operates for you.

I actually found out today that we are expecting a new lil baby girl!!


----------



## Bats11

amirini said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Amirini im tninking another girl for us & there have been so many ladies on here expecting baby girls in June, so it wont surprise me at all.
> 
> All the best with your scan, hope baby co-operates for you.
> 
> I actually found out today that we are expecting a new lil baby girl!!Click to expand...

Congratulations amirini, thats wonderful! Cant wait for mine, its getting closer but still seems far away.


----------



## miracle35

Hi I still can't decide whether to find out or not??!! Want to know but also want a surprise! My scan is on 6th Feb so I have until then to choose!

x


----------



## amirini

miracle35 said:


> Hi I still can't decide whether to find out or not??!! Want to know but also want a surprise! My scan is on 6th Feb so I have until then to choose!
> 
> x

I don't see why you should wait.. the sex of my baby is not something i really wanted to be surprised about because.. there so much planning that i have to do as it is ... i want as much guess work taken out as possible!!:shrug:


----------



## biliboi2

I've booked a private gender scan for Saturday, and they've said its 98% accurate.


----------



## Bats11

biliboi2 said:


> I've booked a private gender scan for Saturday, and they've said its 98% accurate.

Your lucky the place i asked said only 30%, so now im waiting till 1st of feb, cant wait!!


----------



## Bats11

miracle35 said:


> Hi I still can't decide whether to find out or not??!! Want to know but also want a surprise! My scan is on 6th Feb so I have until then to choose!
> 
> x

This is how i see it, we dont know what they look like, so that is my surprise as for finding out gender, i think its much more exciting cause then you can shop for pink or blue.


----------



## Missmarie87

I've been feeling little kicks but he/she's gone quiet again, want them to kick again x


----------



## amirini

Im Hoping that within the next two weeks i'll start feeling consistant movement.. now i have a hit or miss sensation usally after meals.


----------



## Bats11

Mine arent very often either, im sure it will start happening pretty soon.

Aww went for my general doc check up yesterday & got to hear bubs heart beat 143bpm so so adorable, im goimg to miss all this when bubs is born, so im enjoying it all while it lasts!


----------



## pictureperfect

Went for private gender scan on Tuesday evening and looks like we are team blue 

1 of each so thats me done!

Still a small part of me that wants to double check if its definately a boy ha ha never satisfied!


----------



## amirini

What do you consiter you next milestone? For me it will be the 20 week anatomy scan..


----------



## pictureperfect

Yep 20 wk scan for me too! 6 Feb


----------



## Missmarie87

Got my 20week scan 2nd feb so excited!! I'll be 19+2 days, can't wait to find out boy or girl :) xx


----------



## Bats11

Me to, mines on the 1st of feb, cant wait!! Have a feeling it will be a girl for us.


----------



## amirini

After a 20 week scan .. can your due date change? If so ..by how much?


----------



## ellebob

:growlmad: I've got to wait til 10 Feb, it's too far!

They told at me at my 12w scan that that was the final EDD and they won't change it again later on.


----------



## pictureperfect

Yeah I asked at my private gender scan if I was still the same due date and she said they only do due date at 12 week scan as thats the most accurate time.


----------



## miracle35

19 weeks and 1 day today, woo hoo! 20 week scan is on Monday 6th Feb - so nervous and excited!


----------



## miracle35

Missmarie87 said:


> Got my 20week scan 2nd feb so excited!! I'll be 19+2 days, can't wait to find out boy or girl :) xx

Hope today went really well! x


----------



## miracle35

Also, not feeling much movement yet, a few rumbles and ripples here and there. Definitely no kicks yet. Is this ok for 19 weeks?


----------



## vickytoria88

My due date is 15th June so I'm 21 weeks now. Got my scan tomorrow, can't wait to find out the sex. But as long as it's healthy that's all that matters


----------



## vickytoria88

Don't worry if you haven't felt movements yet, you get them soon!!!! I've felt many mainly just when I wake up, drive, have a bath and at abot 6pm


----------



## miracle35

vickytoria88 said:


> Don't worry if you haven't felt movements yet, you get them soon!!!! I've felt many mainly just when I wake up, drive, have a bath and at abot 6pm

Thanks! I hope so. I listen to the heartbeat every few days and it sounds very lively and noisy in there, but I'm yet to feel proper, strong movements.

Do you have any inklings as to what you are having?


----------



## vickytoria88

miracle35 said:


> vickytoria88 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry if you haven't felt movements yet, you get them soon!!!! I've felt many mainly just when I wake up, drive, have a bath and at abot 6pm
> 
> Thanks! I hope so. I listen to the heartbeat every few days and it sounds very lively and noisy in there, but I'm yet to feel proper, strong movements.
> 
> Do you have any inklings as to what you are having?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think a boy but ask anyone else and it's a girl lol! Will let you all know tomorrowClick to expand...


----------



## miracle35

vickytoria88 said:


> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vickytoria88 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry if you haven't felt movements yet, you get them soon!!!! I've felt many mainly just when I wake up, drive, have a bath and at abot 6pm
> 
> Thanks! I hope so. I listen to the heartbeat every few days and it sounds very lively and noisy in there, but I'm yet to feel proper, strong movements.
> 
> Do you have any inklings as to what you are having?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think a boy but ask anyone else and it's a girl lol! Will let you all know tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I'm having a boy, I'll find out out mine on Monday. Make sure you let us know tomorrow. What time is your scan?Click to expand...


----------



## vickytoria88

miracle35 said:


> vickytoria88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vickytoria88 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry if you haven't felt movements yet, you get them soon!!!! I've felt many mainly just when I wake up, drive, have a bath and at abot 6pm
> 
> Thanks! I hope so. I listen to the heartbeat every few days and it sounds very lively and noisy in there, but I'm yet to feel proper, strong movements.
> 
> Do you have any inklings as to what you are having?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think a boy but ask anyone else and it's a girl lol! Will let you all know tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'm having a boy, I'll find out out mine on Monday. Make sure you let us know tomorrow. What time is your scan?Click to expand...
> 
> My scan is at 3.Click to expand...


----------



## mom and ttc

i totally lost this thread, i dont remember it being here ... in buddies

so a little update i felt the baby move at 16w and kick at 17w, husband is feeling kicks since 17+2
i had a genderscan last monday which said probable boy, then got admitted to the hospital, didnt feel the baby move for a few days and doc was concerned about my hyperemesis. my labwork after being admitted showed starvation and extreme dehydration 
they sent me home yesterday, even though i complained about cramping. this evening i bleed a lot of bright red blood. i spent 6 hrs in the ER since the doc office was closed and my hospital wont see you in L&D until 20 wks. my doc called the ER and told them that we will be there to see me. 
cervix is closed and thick, they did an ultrasound. and we are for sure having a boy. everything looked great...


----------



## vickytoria88

Baby didn't want us to know if it's a he or she so were team yellow


----------



## miracle35

I've just had 20 week scan - all good! 90% team pink! Had her legs crossed so had a hard time being able to tell for sure.

Very excited!
x


----------



## amirini

I still wont have my scan until the 9th.. so ready !


----------



## BadassMom

I didn't know they had a forum for this, I was wondering why everyone had a bump buddy but me!! :haha: My little boy is due June 23rd, and is kicking away as I type :winkwink:


----------



## amirini

Had my 20 week scan yesterday .. confirmed the 16 week gender check .. we are team pink! Baby looked great.. measuered ahead at 20 w 4 days... when im 20 weeks 1 day on the day of scan. est weight is 9 oz..
 



Attached Files:







20week.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BadassMom

Congrats on being Team Pink!!!! From the beginning I wanted a boy, but now that I've had it confirmed I'm a little sad I won't get to buy the cute pink cloths and princess outfits. The cloths for girls are so much cuter! Anyway congrats!!


----------



## mom and ttc

Oh my God, he is driving me crazy with his feet. Worse then his sister did. And he's not even a pound .. arrggh 

Also my daughter plays with him now, says the baby is cold and covers my belly, gets her doll bottle and feeds him through my belly button and says bye bye baby and kisses him


----------



## beccad

Hi girls, I had my 20 weeks scan on friday, all looking good and we've got a little girl in there :thumbup: My gut instinct was that it is a girl.


----------



## Serenyx

I'm exactly the same as BeccaD - had our scan on Friday, I felt it was going to be a girl and it was :) (well 95% chance anyway!).


----------



## miracle35

Serenyx said:


> I'm exactly the same as BeccaD - had our scan on Friday, I felt it was going to be a girl and it was :) (well 95% chance anyway!).

Sonographer told me she is almost 90% sure I'm having a girl, but not to hunt her down if we buy all stuff for girls and I end up with a boy! 

Almost 90% has to be sure enough doesn't it? Anyone have any advice on this before I go and splash out on all the gorgeous girlie clothes I have my eye on!


----------



## mom and ttc

miracle35 said:


> Serenyx said:
> 
> 
> I'm exactly the same as BeccaD - had our scan on Friday, I felt it was going to be a girl and it was :) (well 95% chance anyway!).
> 
> Sonographer told me she is almost 90% sure I'm having a girl, but not to hunt her down if we buy all stuff for girls and I end up with a boy!
> 
> Almost 90% has to be sure enough doesn't it? Anyone have any advice on this before I go and splash out on all the gorgeous girlie clothes I have my eye on!Click to expand...

i got a probable boy on monday 2 weeks ago, and the following thursday i had a scan at the ER and the lady wasnt allowed to say anything, and she said looks like a boy ...


----------



## modo

I am due the 7th June :wave:


----------



## ellebob

I was told on Friday probably a girl too. At both 12w and 20w scans she got annoyed and stuck her legs up in an awkward position, and then flipped over :haha: We've been telling people she's 80% pink! 

Are you buying pink things? Planning a 3d scan so thought we should probably wait until it's confirmed, but there was a pink outfit I'd been falling more and more in love with every time I saw it after we bought after we bought the blue (very unisex) version after the 12w scan, so I had to get that!


----------



## beccad

It won't be too much of a problem if this comes out as a boy - I've mostly bought multicoloured and unisex stuff even though it's a girl! Got a few pink/purple bits, but I won't be dressing her in lots of girly stuff...


----------



## ellebob

beccad said:


> It won't be too much of a problem if this comes out as a boy - I've mostly bought multicoloured and unisex stuff even though it's a girl! Got a few pink/purple bits, but I won't be dressing her in lots of girly stuff...

Yeah we don't really like overly girly stuff either. It's just that the travel system we've chosen comes in millions of colours but none we like seem to be at all unisex! I'm also considering a butterfly-related mural for her bedroom...we both thought boy all the way through 1st tri so need to know for sure to adjust properly


----------



## amirini

I Haven't bought anything.. lol .. I don think i will purchase anything for my LO yet .. We are about to move in a couple of weeks so i've been puting it off.. I dont think i will buy anything other than diapers before out shower..


----------



## amirini

Is there anyone here for the U.S ?


----------



## beccad

ellebob said:


> Yeah we don't really like overly girly stuff either. It's just that the travel system we've chosen comes in millions of colours but none we like seem to be at all unisex! I'm also considering a butterfly-related mural for her bedroom...we both thought boy all the way through 1st tri so need to know for sure to adjust properly

Ooh post a link - I do like a bit of pushchair porn (that sounds a bit wrong :dohh: - you know what I mean hopefully :haha: I like looking at pushchairs!)


----------



## BadassMom

amirini said:


> Is there anyone here for the U.S ?

If you meant "from" the U.S. then I am!!!


----------



## amirini

BadassMom said:


> amirini said:
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here for the U.S ?
> 
> If you meant "from" the U.S. then I am!!!Click to expand...

Yes..lol sorry for the typo .. What state are u in.. I'm in Texas :hi:


----------



## ellebob

beccad said:


> ellebob said:
> 
> 
> Yeah we don't really like overly girly stuff either. It's just that the travel system we've chosen comes in millions of colours but none we like seem to be at all unisex! I'm also considering a butterfly-related mural for her bedroom...we both thought boy all the way through 1st tri so need to know for sure to adjust properly
> 
> Ooh post a link - I do like a bit of pushchair porn (that sounds a bit wrong :dohh: - you know what I mean hopefully :haha: I like looking at pushchairs!)Click to expand...

Haha, it's this one https://www.rainbowprams.com/products/aston-3-in-1-travel-system 

Colour choices are all at the bottom. A lot are hideous! I like one of the purple ones for a girl.


----------



## BadassMom

amirini said:


> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amirini said:
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here for the U.S ?
> 
> If you meant "from" the U.S. then I am!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes..lol sorry for the typo .. What state are u in.. I'm in Texas :hi:Click to expand...

Michigan. I'm jealous your in texas, it's so cold here right now.


----------



## amirini

BadassMom said:


> amirini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amirini said:
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here for the U.S ?
> 
> If you meant "from" the U.S. then I am!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes..lol sorry for the typo .. What state are u in.. I'm in Texas :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> Michigan. I'm jealous your in texas, it's so cold here right now.Click to expand...

You won't be jealous once our summer hits.. OMG.. I just hope we don'at have another drought! :rain: so far we have enter what we consiter spring.. plenty of rain. Is this your first? This is our first.


----------



## BadassMom

It's still winter here, although this winter is hardly as bad as it usually is, with much less snow. It's our first too!! Do you know if yours is a boy or girl yet?


----------



## amirini

BadassMom said:


> It's still winter here, although this winter is hardly as bad as it usually is, with much less snow. It's our first too!! Do you know if yours is a boy or girl yet?

Yes!! we will be having a lovely lady! Hubby and his mother are over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## miracle35

ellebob said:


> I was told on Friday probably a girl too. At both 12w and 20w scans she got annoyed and stuck her legs up in an awkward position, and then flipped over :haha: We've been telling people she's 80% pink!
> 
> Are you buying pink things? Planning a 3d scan so thought we should probably wait until it's confirmed, but there was a pink outfit I'd been falling more and more in love with every time I saw it after we bought after we bought the blue (very unisex) version after the 12w scan, so I had to get that!

I love girlie clothes so much I just want to go on a spending spree but I don't want a little boy having to come home from hospital in a pink tutu! Hahahaha.

Are you definitely going for a 3d scan? I am tempted but worried that the baby might be in an awkward mood again and not let anyone see!


----------



## BadassMom

amirini said:


> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> It's still winter here, although this winter is hardly as bad as it usually is, with much less snow. It's our first too!! Do you know if yours is a boy or girl yet?
> 
> Yes!! we will be having a lovely lady! Hubby and his mother are over the moon :cloud9:Click to expand...

Lucky you!! We've wanted to have a boy first, but when we had it confirmed I was a little sad at all the girly stuff I would miss out on :cry: Maybe next time :haha:


----------



## amirini

BadassMom said:


> amirini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> It's still winter here, although this winter is hardly as bad as it usually is, with much less snow. It's our first too!! Do you know if yours is a boy or girl yet?
> 
> Yes!! we will be having a lovely lady! Hubby and his mother are over the moon :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you!! We've wanted to have a boy first, but when we had it confirmed I was a little sad at all the girly stuff I would miss out on :cry: Maybe next time :haha:Click to expand...

I was sooo super sure this one was a boy.. my whole family was convinced after the 12 week u/s that it would be a boy.. after 2 granddaughters already my mom was ready for a boy.. but i wont be the be bringing in the first grandson this go round..lol:blush:


----------



## BadassMom

I had a strong feeling mine was a boy pretty much the whole time. But everyone I know had their own opinion and "sure fire" way to tell the gender haha


----------



## ellebob

miracle35 said:


> ellebob said:
> 
> 
> I was told on Friday probably a girl too. At both 12w and 20w scans she got annoyed and stuck her legs up in an awkward position, and then flipped over :haha: We've been telling people she's 80% pink!
> 
> Are you buying pink things? Planning a 3d scan so thought we should probably wait until it's confirmed, but there was a pink outfit I'd been falling more and more in love with every time I saw it after we bought after we bought the blue (very unisex) version after the 12w scan, so I had to get that!
> 
> I love girlie clothes so much I just want to go on a spending spree but I don't want a little boy having to come home from hospital in a pink tutu! Hahahaha.
> 
> Are you definitely going for a 3d scan? I am tempted but worried that the baby might be in an awkward mood again and not let anyone see!Click to expand...

We were planning a 3d scan anyway and I asked my mum to pay towards it as my birthday present so we don't have to pay that much extra. I was tempted to do it earlier to try and find out but we want good pictures so have booked for 2 April at optimum time. 

I think a basic gender scan is quite cheap in some places and as it's private they try to provide a good service and most will have you back for free if baby's being awkward!


----------



## BeckyBump2306

Im due 23rd June and i am having a little girl, no sickness so been really lucky so far  xx


----------



## amirini

I have been blessed with no sickness or too much discomfort yet... I do have to see a high risk doctor on wensday to double check a possible cord abnormality that was seen during the anatomy scan


----------



## BadassMom

BeckyBump2306 said:


> Im due 23rd June and i am having a little girl, no sickness so been really lucky so far  xx

We have the same due date!! :hugs:


----------



## miracle35

ellebob said:


> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellebob said:
> 
> 
> I was told on Friday probably a girl too. At both 12w and 20w scans she got annoyed and stuck her legs up in an awkward position, and then flipped over :haha: We've been telling people she's 80% pink!
> 
> Are you buying pink things? Planning a 3d scan so thought we should probably wait until it's confirmed, but there was a pink outfit I'd been falling more and more in love with every time I saw it after we bought after we bought the blue (very unisex) version after the 12w scan, so I had to get that!
> 
> I love girlie clothes so much I just want to go on a spending spree but I don't want a little boy having to come home from hospital in a pink tutu! Hahahaha.
> 
> Are you definitely going for a 3d scan? I am tempted but worried that the baby might be in an awkward mood again and not let anyone see!Click to expand...
> 
> We were planning a 3d scan anyway and I asked my mum to pay towards it as my birthday present so we don't have to pay that much extra. I was tempted to do it earlier to try and find out but we want good pictures so have booked for 2 April at optimum time.
> 
> I think a basic gender scan is quite cheap in some places and as it's private they try to provide a good service and most will have you back for free if baby's being awkward!Click to expand...

I may book a gender scan for next week at a private clinic near me. I have seen the most amazing clothes on the Disney website, equally cute for girls and boys. Just want to know for sure if it is definitely Minnie, or if it ends up Mickey all the way!!

Also, does anybody know if they take measurements and check health of the baby at gender scans? I've had my 20 week and all was good. I don't want to go through all the measurements and checks again as I'm content how I am. I just want, hopefully, confirmation of gender.
x


----------



## BadassMom

miracle35 said:


> ellebob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellebob said:
> 
> 
> I was told on Friday probably a girl too. At both 12w and 20w scans she got annoyed and stuck her legs up in an awkward position, and then flipped over :haha: We've been telling people she's 80% pink!
> 
> Are you buying pink things? Planning a 3d scan so thought we should probably wait until it's confirmed, but there was a pink outfit I'd been falling more and more in love with every time I saw it after we bought after we bought the blue (very unisex) version after the 12w scan, so I had to get that!
> 
> I love girlie clothes so much I just want to go on a spending spree but I don't want a little boy having to come home from hospital in a pink tutu! Hahahaha.
> 
> Are you definitely going for a 3d scan? I am tempted but worried that the baby might be in an awkward mood again and not let anyone see!Click to expand...
> 
> We were planning a 3d scan anyway and I asked my mum to pay towards it as my birthday present so we don't have to pay that much extra. I was tempted to do it earlier to try and find out but we want good pictures so have booked for 2 April at optimum time.
> 
> I think a basic gender scan is quite cheap in some places and as it's private they try to provide a good service and most will have you back for free if baby's being awkward!Click to expand...
> 
> I may book a gender scan for next week at a private clinic near me. I have seen the most amazing clothes on the Disney website, equally cute for girls and boys. Just want to know for sure if it is definitely Minnie, or if it ends up Mickey all the way!!
> 
> Also, does anybody know if they take measurements and check health of the baby at gender scans? I've had my 20 week and all was good. I don't want to go through all the measurements and checks again as I'm content how I am. I just want, hopefully, confirmation of gender.
> xClick to expand...

I'm going for a private 4D scan next month and they made it clear it's just for fun and is not to diagnose health problems, do measurements, or anything like that. But maybe the place your going to is different?


----------



## miracle35

BadassMom said:


> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellebob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellebob said:
> 
> 
> I was told on Friday probably a girl too. At both 12w and 20w scans she got annoyed and stuck her legs up in an awkward position, and then flipped over :haha: We've been telling people she's 80% pink!
> 
> Are you buying pink things? Planning a 3d scan so thought we should probably wait until it's confirmed, but there was a pink outfit I'd been falling more and more in love with every time I saw it after we bought after we bought the blue (very unisex) version after the 12w scan, so I had to get that!
> 
> I love girlie clothes so much I just want to go on a spending spree but I don't want a little boy having to come home from hospital in a pink tutu! Hahahaha.
> 
> Are you definitely going for a 3d scan? I am tempted but worried that the baby might be in an awkward mood again and not let anyone see!Click to expand...
> 
> We were planning a 3d scan anyway and I asked my mum to pay towards it as my birthday present so we don't have to pay that much extra. I was tempted to do it earlier to try and find out but we want good pictures so have booked for 2 April at optimum time.
> 
> I think a basic gender scan is quite cheap in some places and as it's private they try to provide a good service and most will have you back for free if baby's being awkward!Click to expand...
> 
> I may book a gender scan for next week at a private clinic near me. I have seen the most amazing clothes on the Disney website, equally cute for girls and boys. Just want to know for sure if it is definitely Minnie, or if it ends up Mickey all the way!!
> 
> Also, does anybody know if they take measurements and check health of the baby at gender scans? I've had my 20 week and all was good. I don't want to go through all the measurements and checks again as I'm content how I am. I just want, hopefully, confirmation of gender.
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going for a private 4D scan next month and they made it clear it's just for fun and is not to diagnose health problems, do measurements, or anything like that. But maybe the place your going to is different?Click to expand...

Thats what I thought - they were just for fun. But I called the clinic yesterday and they said it is £90 and that includes gender and measurement of head, abdomen and various other parts. Not sure whether to go for it. Do you think it sounds a bit weird if I say I don't want the other checks?


----------



## ellebob

Most of the ones I've seen say if they notice anything which could inidicate a problem, they'll refer it to your doctor. But they don't go out of their way to check anything.

I am now going for a cheap 2d gender scan on Monday because there was a deal on and I got impatient :haha:


----------



## amirini

Anyone been told they have to have a c-section?
I'm 22 weeks and was told that I have a condition called Vasa Previa due to my baby's cord inserting into the placenta to close to the cervix .. cause fetal veins to spread over the membrane ( bag of water) If my bag breaks and severs the veins the baby will bleed out in minutes :cry:
But thankfully we were diagnosised early enough to avoid and plan the delivery:thumbup:


----------



## BadassMom

miracle35 said:


> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellebob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellebob said:
> 
> 
> I was told on Friday probably a girl too. At both 12w and 20w scans she got annoyed and stuck her legs up in an awkward position, and then flipped over :haha: We've been telling people she's 80% pink!
> 
> Are you buying pink things? Planning a 3d scan so thought we should probably wait until it's confirmed, but there was a pink outfit I'd been falling more and more in love with every time I saw it after we bought after we bought the blue (very unisex) version after the 12w scan, so I had to get that!
> 
> I love girlie clothes so much I just want to go on a spending spree but I don't want a little boy having to come home from hospital in a pink tutu! Hahahaha.
> 
> Are you definitely going for a 3d scan? I am tempted but worried that the baby might be in an awkward mood again and not let anyone see!Click to expand...
> 
> We were planning a 3d scan anyway and I asked my mum to pay towards it as my birthday present so we don't have to pay that much extra. I was tempted to do it earlier to try and find out but we want good pictures so have booked for 2 April at optimum time.
> 
> I think a basic gender scan is quite cheap in some places and as it's private they try to provide a good service and most will have you back for free if baby's being awkward!Click to expand...
> 
> I may book a gender scan for next week at a private clinic near me. I have seen the most amazing clothes on the Disney website, equally cute for girls and boys. Just want to know for sure if it is definitely Minnie, or if it ends up Mickey all the way!!
> 
> Also, does anybody know if they take measurements and check health of the baby at gender scans? I've had my 20 week and all was good. I don't want to go through all the measurements and checks again as I'm content how I am. I just want, hopefully, confirmation of gender.
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going for a private 4D scan next month and they made it clear it's just for fun and is not to diagnose health problems, do measurements, or anything like that. But maybe the place your going to is different?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I thought - they were just for fun. But I called the clinic yesterday and they said it is £90 and that includes gender and measurement of head, abdomen and various other parts. Not sure whether to go for it. Do you think it sounds a bit weird if I say I don't want the other checks?Click to expand...

No thats not weird, your paying for it so get it done exactly the way you want!


----------



## BadassMom

amirini said:


> Anyone been told they have to have a c-section?
> I'm 22 weeks and was told that I have a condition called Vasa Previa due to my baby's cord inserting into the placenta to close to the cervix .. cause fetal veins to spread over the membrane ( bag of water) If my bag breaks and severs the veins the baby will bleed out in minutes :cry:
> But thankfully we were diagnosised early enough to avoid and plan the delivery:thumbup:

Thankfully they found that, and can be prepared for delivery!! I was told I "might" have to have a C-section but I don't think that'll happen.


----------



## Missmarie87

I kinda want another scan just to see my baba but cant afford it.x


----------



## miracle35

I had my gender scan and it is definitely a girl! :happydance: My little princess is on the way x

The scan was private gender, but the sonographer was lovely and she switched it to 3d and took some pics for me - amazing! 

Hope you are all good.


----------



## BadassMom

miracle35 said:


> I had my gender scan and it is definitely a girl! :happydance: My little princess is on the way x
> 
> The scan was private gender, but the sonographer was lovely and she switched it to 3d and took some pics for me - amazing!
> 
> Hope you are all good.

That's wonderful! I can't wait for mine! :happydance:


----------



## miracle35

BadassMom said:


> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> I had my gender scan and it is definitely a girl! :happydance: My little princess is on the way x
> 
> The scan was private gender, but the sonographer was lovely and she switched it to 3d and took some pics for me - amazing!
> 
> Hope you are all good.
> 
> That's wonderful! I can't wait for mine! :happydance:Click to expand...

Aaah when is yours?. When she switched it to 3D i couldn't believe my eyes! The baby looked so cute huddled up in there - its amazing to see and makes it even more real! Wow, you are going to enjoy yours so much xx


----------



## ellebob

miracle35 said:


> I had my gender scan and it is definitely a girl! :happydance: My little princess is on the way x
> 
> The scan was private gender, but the sonographer was lovely and she switched it to 3d and took some pics for me - amazing!
> 
> Hope you are all good.

Me too! :happydance:

My little girl seems to love using my placenta as a pillow so it was hard to get a look at her but towards the end she turned her face round and started sucking her thumb. Amazing!!!


----------



## BadassMom

miracle35 said:


> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> I had my gender scan and it is definitely a girl! :happydance: My little princess is on the way x
> 
> The scan was private gender, but the sonographer was lovely and she switched it to 3d and took some pics for me - amazing!
> 
> Hope you are all good.
> 
> That's wonderful! I can't wait for mine! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah when is yours?. When she switched it to 3D i couldn't believe my eyes! The baby looked so cute huddled up in there - its amazing to see and makes it even more real! Wow, you are going to enjoy yours so much xxClick to expand...


Mine is March 24, I've been counting the days since I made the appointment!! Its AMAZING what technology is like nowadays, the 3D pictures I've seen online are incredible, and of course when it's your own baby it must be a million times better!


----------



## TonyaElizabet

kitcat said:


> 25th June here! x

I'm Due June 25th Too


----------



## miracle35

BadassMom said:


> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> I had my gender scan and it is definitely a girl! :happydance: My little princess is on the way x
> 
> The scan was private gender, but the sonographer was lovely and she switched it to 3d and took some pics for me - amazing!
> 
> Hope you are all good.
> 
> That's wonderful! I can't wait for mine! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah when is yours?. When she switched it to 3D i couldn't believe my eyes! The baby looked so cute huddled up in there - its amazing to see and makes it even more real! Wow, you are going to enjoy yours so much xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is March 24, I've been counting the days since I made the appointment!! Its AMAZING what technology is like nowadays, the 3D pictures I've seen online are incredible, and of course when it's your own baby it must be a million times better!Click to expand...

March 24th! Hope it hurries along for you! I'm so in shock that she looks like a proper newborn at this 6 month stage? Honestly they are proper formed babies now but just need fattening out. Even my OH who is completely skeptical about everything couldn't believe his eyes when he saw clearly her little face! As soon as I saw her I just wanted to grab her! Obviously not really as I want her to stay in there for a while yet!
x


----------



## miracle35

So happy this day is here xx


----------



## amirini

Happy Happy V-DAY !!! So Happy we made IT! !


----------



## ellebob

Aww, miracle your picture is great! What a cute little girl


----------



## amirini

3D @ 22 weeks
 



Attached Files:







3d.JPG
File size: 120.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## miracle35

ellebob said:


> Aww, miracle your picture is great! What a cute little girl

Aah thanks a lot! Happy V-Day to you honey xxx


----------



## miracle35

amirini said:


> Happy Happy V-DAY !!! So Happy we made IT! !

Yay, ready for the countdown now! We have 111 days!! x


----------



## fl00b

hi, hope you don't mind me butting in! i'm georgie + i'm 24 weeks with my little boy :) it's my v-day today so very excited! xx


----------



## BadassMom

miracle35 said:


> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> I had my gender scan and it is definitely a girl! :happydance: My little princess is on the way x
> 
> The scan was private gender, but the sonographer was lovely and she switched it to 3d and took some pics for me - amazing!
> 
> Hope you are all good.
> 
> That's wonderful! I can't wait for mine! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah when is yours?. When she switched it to 3D i couldn't believe my eyes! The baby looked so cute huddled up in there - its amazing to see and makes it even more real! Wow, you are going to enjoy yours so much xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is March 24, I've been counting the days since I made the appointment!! Its AMAZING what technology is like nowadays, the 3D pictures I've seen online are incredible, and of course when it's your own baby it must be a million times better!Click to expand...
> 
> March 24th! Hope it hurries along for you! I'm so in shock that she looks like a proper newborn at this 6 month stage? Honestly they are proper formed babies now but just need fattening out. Even my OH who is completely skeptical about everything couldn't believe his eyes when he saw clearly her little face! As soon as I saw her I just wanted to grab her! Obviously not really as I want her to stay in there for a while yet!
> xClick to expand...

My OH had no idea what 3D ultrasounds looked like so I showed him a couple pictures from google, and he couldn't believe it. It really is incredible. Especially now that they don't look like little aliens anymore.


----------



## BadassMom

fl00b said:


> hi, hope you don't mind me butting in! i'm georgie + i'm 24 weeks with my little boy :) it's my v-day today so very excited! xx

:hi: Welcome!! I love the name Riley!


----------



## modo

Love the name Riley as well!


----------



## miracle35

fl00b said:


> hi, hope you don't mind me butting in! i'm georgie + i'm 24 weeks with my little boy :) it's my v-day today so very excited! xx

Hiya Georgia, happy v-day for yesterday! Great to have another 24 weeker on board xxx :hugs:


----------



## miracle35

BadassMom said:


> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadassMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miracle35 said:
> 
> 
> I had my gender scan and it is definitely a girl! :happydance: My little princess is on the way x
> 
> The scan was private gender, but the sonographer was lovely and she switched it to 3d and took some pics for me - amazing!
> 
> Hope you are all good.
> 
> That's wonderful! I can't wait for mine! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah when is yours?. When she switched it to 3D i couldn't believe my eyes! The baby looked so cute huddled up in there - its amazing to see and makes it even more real! Wow, you are going to enjoy yours so much xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is March 24, I've been counting the days since I made the appointment!! Its AMAZING what technology is like nowadays, the 3D pictures I've seen online are incredible, and of course when it's your own baby it must be a million times better!Click to expand...
> 
> March 24th! Hope it hurries along for you! I'm so in shock that she looks like a proper newborn at this 6 month stage? Honestly they are proper formed babies now but just need fattening out. Even my OH who is completely skeptical about everything couldn't believe his eyes when he saw clearly her little face! As soon as I saw her I just wanted to grab her! Obviously not really as I want her to stay in there for a while yet!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> My OH had no idea what 3D ultrasounds looked like so I showed him a couple pictures from google, and he couldn't believe it. It really is incredible. Especially now that they don't look like little aliens anymore.Click to expand...

Made me laugh about aliens, so true!. Mine looked like a little dog in one scan which was quite bizarre!xx


----------



## lil_mama_415

Im a 24 weeker too now!


----------



## miracle35

lil_mama_415 said:


> Im a 24 weeker too now!

:hugs: XXX


----------



## 1st_time_mum

Im due 20th June 
Now 25 weeks in xx


----------



## amirini

How many Months do you consiter your self? I think im 6 Months


----------



## biliboi2

I divide the weeks by 4, so I consider me to be 6 months.


----------



## ellebob

biliboi2 said:


> I divide the weeks by 4, so I consider me to be 6 months.

That doesn't really work because every 3 month period is 13 weeks, so 6 months is 26 weeks. Either way it doesn't work though because 40 weeks is 9 months+1 week so pregnancy isn't 9 months.

I would count back from my due date e.g. I'm due 28 June so would be 6 months on 28 March. It still doesn't really work but normally when people ask how many months you are they actually just mean how long do you have left so it answers that question.


----------



## BadassMom

I always count by weeks not months. So much easier.


----------



## biliboi2

ellebob said:


> biliboi2 said:
> 
> 
> I divide the weeks by 4, so I consider me to be 6 months.
> 
> That doesn't really work because every 3 month period is 13 weeks, so 6 months is 26 weeks. Either way it doesn't work though because 40 weeks is 9 months+1 week so pregnancy isn't 9 months.
> 
> I would count back from my due date e.g. I'm due 28 June so would be 6 months on 28 March. It still doesn't really work but normally when people ask how many months you are they actually just mean how long do you have left so it answers that question.Click to expand...

Each to their own. Everyone knows pregnancy is longer thannine months.


----------



## ellebob

BadassMom said:


> I always count by weeks not months. So much easier.

Yeah if someone asks me months I tend to just look confused and say 'I don't know, you count pregnancy in weeks!' :haha:


----------



## amirini

Anybody else in Double digits days left??


----------



## Missmarie87

Meeee I'm the same as you :) x


----------



## amirini

Missmarie87 said:


> Meeee I'm the same as you :) x

Hello bump buddy .. :thumbup:


----------



## ellebob

amirini said:


> Anybody else in Double digits days left??

Me today! :happydance:


----------



## BadassMom

Congrats to everyone in double digits now!!


----------



## mom and ttc

few more days for me :(


----------



## TonyaElizabet

This is going to sound silly I'm sure. And I'm assuming that it is at 26 weeks (since that's what everyone is looking like who is saying they have hit it..)
But what is double digits ? ? :blush:


----------



## amirini

TonyaElizabet said:


> This is going to sound silly I'm sure. And I'm assuming that it is at 26 weeks (since that's what everyone is looking like who is saying they have hit it..)
> But what is double digits ? ? :blush:

Double digits meaning number of days left til due date.. Lol


----------



## TonyaElizabet

amirini said:


> TonyaElizabet said:
> 
> 
> This is going to sound silly I'm sure. And I'm assuming that it is at 26 weeks (since that's what everyone is looking like who is saying they have hit it..)
> But what is double digits ? ? :blush:
> 
> Double digits meaning number of days left til due date.. LolClick to expand...

Ohhhh It all makes sense now ! ! :dohh: 
Thank you for clarifying that :D


----------



## Serenyx

I feel I really have got to know some of you through these threads so felt I should come and say goodbye. Sadly I will not be going into third tri with you all :cry:

Our little princess was born sleeping on 24th March, at 26 + 4 :cry:

Take care and I hope your pregnancies all go well x


----------



## Missmarie87

Serenyx said:


> I feel I really have got to know some of you through these threads so felt I should come and say goodbye. Sadly I will not be going into third tri with you all :cry:
> 
> Our little princess was born sleeping on 24th March, at 26 + 4 :cry:
> 
> Take care and I hope your pregnancies all go well x

I'm so sorry that bought a tear to my eye xxx


----------



## ellebob

Serenyx said:


> I feel I really have got to know some of you through these threads so felt I should come and say goodbye. Sadly I will not be going into third tri with you all :cry:
> 
> Our little princess was born sleeping on 24th March, at 26 + 4 :cry:
> 
> Take care and I hope your pregnancies all go well x

I am so sorry :hugs:

Around the time you posted this I shouted to OH to get my laptop because I needed to check bnb and I didn't know why. Since then I've just been crying :cry:

Sleep well little angel


----------



## biliboi2

Big hugs and best wishes x


----------



## miracle35

Serenyx said:


> I feel I really have got to know some of you through these threads so felt I should come and say goodbye. Sadly I will not be going into third tri with you all :cry:
> 
> Our little princess was born sleeping on 24th March, at 26 + 4 :cry:
> 
> Take care and I hope your pregnancies all go well x

So so sorry :cry: Sleep well beautiful little princess.

Thank you for your sweet words and please take care of yourself :hugs:

xxx


----------



## modo

I am so sorry Serenyx :( :hugs:


----------



## amirini

Hello Ladies .. how have ya'll been?


----------



## modo

Getting nervous with all the stuff I have to do. I did get the baby's co-sleeper today which I won on ebay. Super happy about that :happydance:


----------



## amirini

i dont know why i decied to have my baby showers so late in the pregnancy . I guess whe i origianally planned for them i though i would have a lil more time! 
Now its hard to tell what i should buy myself and what to wait for


----------



## modo

When is your baby shower?


----------



## amirini

May 11 th and June 2 nd


----------



## modo

What kind of things do you think your friends and family will buy? You know them better try and buy the other things. Like when pregnant with my son I bought all the practical clothes he would wear like vests and sleep suits knowing my mom and sisters would buy him outfits, so I didn't bother getting many outfit myself. On the other hand my mom promised to buy the cotbed (which was very generous of her) but she took ages to actually do it and then it took 6 weeks to arrive so that was pretty stressful!


----------



## amirini

Hi y'all ... I'm currently 34 weeks and out lil bit is measuring at 5 pounds and 6 ounces. Does that sound like a lot? We may be looking at a 8 pounder by delivery day!


----------



## BadassMom

Offically 35 weeks today! For some reason I've had 35 weeks as a milestone in my head for quite some time, and it's so exciting to finally be here! Guess the only milestones left are 37 weeks (full term) then my EDD. Crazy! 

Hope everyone's doing great!


----------



## amirini

Guess what? My water broke at 34 weeks and 6 days


----------



## BadassMom

Oh my!! What happened? Hope you and baby are okay.


----------



## amirini

Baby and I are fine!! She came a bit early but she was a big premmie! She weight 5 lbs and 11 ounces at 34 weeks and 6 days. She stayed in NICU for 15 days because she had a lil trouble getting the mucus from her lungs. This cleared up after 3-4 days on the CPAP machine. Then she had jaundice . This cleared after 2 days. Then she had to be taught to bottle feed.. And this took the longest!!


----------

